# Save button?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My sister sent me a cryptic message about a button in her friends GTR that didn’t do anything?

‘Forget comfort, it is the save switch, the left hand switch when you push it down in save mode it doesn't work and the light does not work on the switch’

That make any sense?


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

The left toggle switch (transmission) has 3 settings (on MY15 & MY17 anyway):
R
Normal
Save

It seems to make the car a little bit less frantic.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What does save do?


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Great minds.... you must have been typing your question as I was adding exactly that info!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I think save probably does something to do with less strain on the gear changes and quicker in auto mode - just guessing from experience though


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippery surfaces according to Mrs Nissan  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3BWyS53Omg


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Does the light come in when you press save?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

It was SNOW in early models. Think it affects the diffs a little and makes the shifts a little more lethargic


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes light comes on, have to hold it there for a few seconds before it changes


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Engine output is reduced, throttle response more sluggish and top speed reduced
Fuel consumption improved. Never used it...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> What does save do?


It's for motorway cruising/economy, knocks the engine performance down and gearshifts are slower etc.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

There's a video on YouTube by Nissan and the save button is for snow or slippery surfaces


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

As well as all the above it locks the ETS to help in low traction conditions.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

You can use the save button to lock it in to rwd as well can't you for slow manoeuvring ?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> You can use the save button to lock it in to rwd as well can't you for slow manoeuvring ?


I actually don't know but didn't think so.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I think if you push save down and then hold it down for another 4seconds it locks to rwd but for a short time and low speeds to allow easily manouverability, something to do with reduced binding on the diff?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

paul__k said:


> Engine output is reduced, throttle response more sluggish and top speed reduced
> Fuel consumption improved. Never used it...


I ran a 10.8 in Snow mode no launch !!!! Dont ask :tard:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Contradicting answers here.

Snow mode would mean locking centre diff, rwd would mean unlocking.

I'm fairly sure save mode is low power low boost show response. If you hold it down is low speed manoeuvring mode ie unlocked centre diff which stops it binding whilst turning sharply at low speed.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Supposed to be "save" you fuel mode. Found this out while pressing it going through France, forgot it was on about 40 miles later, and no boost! It's a lethargic mode!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I always used it as wife driving mode


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

Save limits turbo boost and changes the gear shift strategy when in Auto. It prefers to keep higher gears.

Holding Save until it flashes is another function, it keeps the diffs unlocked for slow speed manoeuvring. When you go over ~10mph it goes back to normal.


----------

